# Bountiful ATV Trail



## tbone (Jul 23, 2009)

I am looking to explore a few new ATV trails one I have heard of, but never been to is one that is in Bountiful up Farmington Canyon? Is there anyone that is familiar with this area, that can give me an idea of what the trail is like. Is it actually a trail or is it riding on the dirt road? Also what are the access points/parking. 

Any help is appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That would be the imposter Skyline dr, just a dirt road, nothing fancy, but good views.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

have they cleared where the rock slide came thru yet???


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

The access points are the B parking lot and the bottom of Farmington canyon but I don't think the canyon road has been opened since the slide several years ago. It's a nice ride up from the Boutiful side with lots of trails shooting off of the main road and you can go all the way up to Francis Peak and drop down to the ponds on the Morgan side but I doubt that trail will snow free for a few more weeks.


----------

